# Where to spend your money thread



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If your looking for a good deal now is a wonderful time to buy guns and gun related items.
But let's not forget who jacked up there prices and who didn't when things were going nuts. 
I saw some places sell ARs for twice what they should have. 

So where do you spend your money and who do you stay away from?

I use Palmetto when I can they kept there prices reasonable they were out of stock a lot but they
Didn't gouge anyone.

I stay away from Dicks sporting goods. I can't remember what they did but I remember what ever it was they were gouging the customer. 

So,, Where should we spend our money and where should we stay away from?
(we need a buy/don't buy list)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Local when I can Fleet Farm. PSA when they have what I want and the price is right. MidwayUSA for parts some times. Once in awhile Cabala's, they have gotten better sense Bass pro took over . The reason price went nuts was OBAMA the best gun salesman in history. But his goal was to put guns on the street his partner Holder did his part. The market reacts. You either buy or don't.
Dick's refused to deliver weapon already ordered and paid for.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Posted twice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I tried to un subscribe from PSA but they keep sending me daily deals:vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Christmas list to myself includes a 1911 and/or a semi auto .308.

In the meanwhile, Ammo, Ammo, Ammo

Academy Sports, AmmoSeek.com, PSA, Lucky Gunner, Bass Pro/Cabelas all come to mind as reliable "go to" retailers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://gunmagwarehouse.com/
You'll be needing plenty of mags.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out Grabagun.com


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> I tried to un subscribe from PSA but they keep sending me daily deals:vs_shocked:


Spam the email


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I beg forgiveness. When this question was ask , I focused on the weapon it's self and not the over all picture. MAGPUL is a number one source for many of your needs. A stand up company the trough all the issue we have had , changing regulation has stood with us. They even moved the company in protest and to support us. I personally use more MAGPUL parts than any other for weapon that are assembled or replacement parts to fine tune a weapon.


----------

